
Amazon launches a dedicated shop for items featured on Product Hunt - t23
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/17/amazon-launches-a-dedicated-shop-for-items-featured-on-product-hunt/
======
goldenkey
Didnt product hunt close down due to legal problems? Or am I thinking of
something else.

